# Mountfield SV150 Engine problem



## Acerkid (Oct 9, 2009)

I have a 2007 Mountfield SV150 engined manual mower.

Although its made by GGP in Itlay, but its engine is made by Sumec-Linhai.

I have a PDF workshop manual for this engine, but it appears to be for an earlier version with a flywheel flap type air governor.

Mine has a different type of governor with a shaft mounted lever linkage at the base of the engine to the carburettor.

I want to check/reset the governor as the Engine runs ok etc, but when shut down to slow speed it takes awhile to slow down or not at all. 

If I start it at slow speed setting at the controls, it stays at slow speed but when set to high speed for a few minutes then down to slow speed again it slow coming down with its revs.

Any clues/tips or links.

Thanks


----------



## k2skier (Sep 30, 2008)

90% of all governers adjust the same; move the throttle plate and rod that runs to the governer arm, to full throttle, loosen screw on gov arm and rotate the inner shaft in the same direction that the arms moves when moving from idle to full throttle. Lock arm into place while holding all parts in full throttle position. There was a Tecumseh and one other British engine that was opposite, you turned the inner screw opposite the way the gov arm rotated.


----------



## NichoMow (Jan 7, 2013)

Hi Acerkid, did you solve the problem? I was puzzled when I found the same change to my SV150, instead of the expected blown flap and linkage the link went to a vertical arm that disappears inside the lower engine block. No idea where it goes then. My mower will only run fast if I move this linkage manually; if I set it to run fast using the slow running stop screw it runs but with no power, and struggles to cut. If this linkage has not become loose, why should you need to adjust it? I am going to see if the main jet in my carb is blocked, that would account for my lack of power I think.


----------

